# inksoft verses wilcom deco



## onsit tees (Mar 14, 2012)

for dtg which is better inksoft or wilcom deco


----------



## southlandgraphic (Nov 2, 2006)

Just wanted to jump in and say that I have used both. It really depends on what your market is. One of the hidden features of Inksoft (and a feature that we use) is the ability to serve up thousands of custom designs for each store, customers can then buy...and you would never want to screenprint these...so DTG works great!

Honestly, you should do some investigating...they have webinars to sign up for to learn more at Inksoft, and DecoNetwork also has webinars. 

But I would caution you to really evaluate who your market is and how you plan to reach them. Because...and this goes for whoever you go with... Just because you build doesn't mean they will come. Really dive into creating a marketing plan before you make your decision. I will say we have used both, spent tons of money creating our own and ultimately we chose Inksoft...It's a great team of people to have on our team and they consistently make promises and over-deliver on features....I love that! That and the user community rocks (well it did...they are working on rebuilding the forum again I think).


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

One thing to consider is whether your customers will be using i-Phones, tablets and the like as Inksoft requires Flash and DecoNetwork does not.


----------



## mike gammons (Mar 9, 2012)

Guys,

I use Deco-network, I tested inksoft , not for me.

Just give them both a lit of your time and you will be happy with your choice.

Mike


----------

